# Stahls’ Announces March 2019 ‘Workshop Wednesday’ Class Schedule



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ 2019 “Workshop Wednesday” educational series continues with March classes in its Arizona, California, Florida, Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Texas showroom and training facilities. Sessions focus on vinyl-cutters and heat transfer vinyl and how to maximize your equipment and materials investments to grow your business with transfers. Check below for class dates, locations and contact information, and go to https://www.stahls.com/vinyl-cutter-training-equipment-classes for more details and to register. Reserve your place early; seating is limited.

Vinyl Cutter Boot Camp: Roland GS-24 & Graphtec CE-6000 
Learn to use your cutter effectively and increase profits by reducing costs and reaching new markets. Classes for Graphtec CE-6000 and Roland® GS-24 owners cover basic operation and best cutting practices, CadworxLIVE® free online designer, cutter software and more. 

The Roland class is offered on March 13, 2019, and the Graphtec class, on March 14, from 10 a.m. to 1 p.m., in California, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Texas. Cost is $19.95 per person.

Heat Transfer Vinyl 101
Get the basics on selecting the right heat transfer material, cutting, weeding and heat printing different
HTV types and using special-effect media to amp your sales. 

The class will be held March 13, 2019, from 10 a.m. to 1 p.m., in Arizona, Florida and Ohio. Cost is $19.95 per person.

Heat Transfer Vinyl 201-Advanced
Explore the range of heat transfer vinyl options, including multicolor and mixed-media applications with glitters, foils and patterns. Learn about HTV layering and creating out-of-the-box prints on out-of-the-ordinary items. 

The class will be held March 13, 2019, 2 p.m. to 5 p.m., in Arizona, California, Florida, Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Texas. It also will be offered March 14, at the same time, in California, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Texas. Cost is $19.95 per person.

Find out what’s going on at the Stahls’ location nearest you:

Stahls' Arizona
6900 W. Morelos Place
Chandler, AZ 85226 
(480) 763-1060 

Stahls' California
160 Vander, Unit C
Corona, CA 92880 

Stahls' Florida
949 Beville Road
Building D, unit 3-4
South Daytona, FL 32119 
(800) 478-2457

Stahls' Michigan
6353 14 Mile Road
Sterling Heights, MI 48312 
(586) 772-6161

Stahls' Pennsylvania
135 Wayland Smith Drive
Uniontown, PA 15401 

Stahls' Texas
3680 W. Royal Lane, Suite 115
Irving, TX 75063 
(469) 706-0700


----------

